
Amazon website goes down for 40 minutes, costing the company $5 million - wusatiuk
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/19/amazon-website-down/
======
janeglendale
Revenue divided by minutes a naïve way to look at it. They of course lose
money, but not nearly as much as you'd think -- people simply just come back
later.

Source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5147461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5147461)

